# a daughter of Winterprinz (pic heavy)



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes sickle hocked


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i noticed that as soon as i put up these pics


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very cute, but she needs little more weight (yes, I know it's up to the owner!  ). Also personally (please, no offense!) I don't like her trim. If you look at the pic with her front hoofs they are not straight on sides, but looks like flare out. All these is fixable though. I think she'll be a nice riding horse when grow...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i hope so :? 
it's frustrating when i'm trying to tell her owner to get a new farrier or buy a new feed for her
and she just nods it off


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

She does have smaller feet for her size. Are you set on buying her?

She's young so she might still fill out in some places.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I would get a new farrier. If you do decide to get this horse, you are going to have to get a new farrier to help correct what he's doing to her feet. She is a little underweight also, but not your choice. How much are they asking for her?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

she doesn't have a set price 
her owner considers all of her horses 'for sale'
as long as someone with enough money comes along
so i just gotta save save save
but i really don't care what the price is
i'd rather buy Neela for way more than she's worth
than buy 10 perfectly healthy rideable horses for the same price


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Why would you rather buy her for way more than she's worth? What makes her so special?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i've been working at the barn she's at way before she was born. i was the one who took care of her since her mother never had a foal before and treated her like crap. I was the one who named her, Neela. She wouldn't know a lot of the stuff she already nows. (even though it's just basic stuff that every horse she know, like personal space) Her owner (who also owns the barn, and is my boss like i've said) only comes out to ride her horse, Rio, and leaves us workers to take care of her other horses. Mainly teaching them manners, and such. 
I guess I just got too attached... :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

shes veryyy cutte!!!!!!!!! only one thing, i personally dont know if its the pics, or her age, but i dont think she looks like warmblood. you didnt mention a breed but considering the pic of her dad id asume she is. i think her age has lots to do with it. deff consider getting more weight on her!!!! but either than that, cute!!!!!!!


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

she's sickle-hocked, cow hocked and her back pasterns seem rather upright. I don't like her hind end _at all_. 

she's also downhill and has a long back.

she does have a cute face though

what are you planning on doing with her?


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

saraequestrian said:


> she's sickle-hocked, cow hocked and her back pasterns seem rather upright. I don't like her hind end _at all_.
> 
> she's also downhill and has a long back.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to learn about confirmation...  Would you mind explaining to me?? sickle-hocked, cow-hocked, downhill?? Thanks!!


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

ArabianAmor said:


> I'm trying to learn about confirmation...  Would you mind explaining to me?? sickle-hocked, cow-hocked, downhill?? Thanks!!



a good website about the rear end:
http://www.gaitedhorses.net/ConformationLesson/RearEnds/RearEndConformation.html

it focuses on gaited horses and what's ideal for them, but its covers rear end confo non-the-less. 

a good uphill, downhill article:
http://behindthebit.blogspot.com/2008/08/understanding-conformation-its-uphill.html 

the hock flaws could lead to lameness issues later on (arthritis etc.) as well as an uncomfortable gait.

the downhill flaw makes it harder for the horse to lift up his front end and and drive with his back end


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

i think she is a very cute filly. if you've been with her for so long and ya'll are bonded, i'd go for it even if she isn't perfect. She could be the dream horse you've always wanted. The only bad thing i can think of is that if you plan on getting something to breed, she wouldn't be the right horse, but if you just want that awesome play around horse, then go for it!!! She sounds like she has got lots of personality.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

saraequestrian said:


> ArabianAmor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to learn about confirmation...  Would you mind explaining to me?? sickle-hocked, cow-hocked, downhill?? Thanks!!
> ...


Thanks!! I'll be sure to look up those links!! :wink:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

valleychick2121 said:


> i think she is a very cute filly. if you've been with her for so long and ya'll are bonded, i'd go for it even if she isn't perfect. She could be the dream horse you've always wanted. The only bad thing i can think of is that if you plan on getting something to breed, she wouldn't be the right horse, but if you just want that awesome play around horse, then go for it!!! She sounds like she has got lots of personality.


oh no! 
if i had the money to buy her i would never breed her. Not just because of her faults, but there are tons of other horses out there i could buy instead creating another one. 
tbh, she should have never been born. Her mother was adopted from some horse rescue that saves TBs. She was never raced ( we found that out when we tried to put a saddle on her :wink: ) , and she has a very stiff walk. almost like she is trying to walk through mud. My boss only bought the mare because she had breedings as gifts from friends of hers. So she used them on her, Cinder, Neela's mother. One ended up as Neela and the other Neela's half-sister, Anelle. Her owner didn't really look into finding a good mare, just a cheap TB, and unfortunately it was a mare with her own faults. :? 

But when and if she turns out rideable I plan on doing some dressage with her, I don't plan on working her hard either. Just basic stuff, and maybe a few shows for fun.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

and just because i'm curious...
if i convinced her owner to get a different better farrier would there be anyway to correct her sickle/cow hock problem like with corrective shoeing? just wondering...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont think you can correct that is its more of a conformation fault that anything that can be correct.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

darn, thanks though


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this website if you want to know more about basic legs or movement
http://horses-arizona.com/pages/articles/legset.html


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Aww, she sounds perfect for you then. I just talked to my farrier and he said you can make it look cosmetically better, but your not actually changing the angle that the horses legs are set at. If you have a baby, you can trim the outside of the horses foot a little shorter than the inside to make them straighten out a bit, and the opposite for pigeon toed horses. For sickle hocked horses, you want to get them where their heel stands taller, maybe put some padding and a shoe under there to make them look better. But he said that it is all cosmetic and although it makes it look like not so much of a problem, it doesn't actually correct the horse. If I didn't explain this correctly, please do lol, but i tried. I got a 20 min discussion on it, lol.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

valleychick2121 said:


> Aww, she sounds perfect for you then. I just talked to my farrier and he said you can make it look cosmetically better, but your not actually changing the angle that the horses legs are set at. If you have a baby, you can trim the outside of the horses foot a little shorter than the inside to make them straighten out a bit, and the opposite for pigeon toed horses. For sickle hocked horses, you want to get them where their heel stands taller, maybe put some padding and a shoe under there to make them look better. But he said that it is all cosmetic and although it makes it look like not so much of a problem, it doesn't actually correct the horse. If I didn't explain this correctly, please do lol, but i tried. I got a 20 min discussion on it, lol.


thanks so much on getting some info for me!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know nothing about her breeding, but she seems really small for three....


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i said her dam is a Thoroughbred, and her sire is a Hanoverian.
16.1 hh is _small _ for a 3 y/o?[/i]


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't mean height. I know WHAT her breeding is, I just said that I know nothing about those breeds. She is very skinny and narrow. Her sire seems like a rather thick horse, she is not.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with FehrGroundRanch, she is VERY narrow. Also, to add to what everyone else said already, I think she has very straight knees in front. Maybe too straight?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

if you want to get her then get her but i think you could definitely find better.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I didn't mean height. I know WHAT her breeding is, I just said that I know nothing about those breeds. She is very skinny and narrow. Her sire seems like a rather thick horse, she is not.


oh ok


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> if you want to get her then get her but i think you could definitely find better.


i'm not looking for a horse for any specific reason
i want Neela because she's Neela
not because i'm looking for a good horse to ride or good horse to show
if i bought Neela, and the only thing she were able to do was hang out in a pasture all her life 
well that's fine with me

i put her up for a critique so i can have a better idea of what her faults are, and try to work from there. Not because i wanted to see if she'll be a good horse to buy and ride. I don't care if she's good or not, i'm buying 
_her._


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > if you want to get her then get her but i think you could definitely find better.
> ...


i understand what your saying i just threw that out there though. i know what it feels like to be attached to a horse and just want that horse because you love them so much. if you like her buy her.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I really think she is quite a cutie  And she is ONLY 3 so who's to say what she will look like in a year or two.. She still has some growing to do. My dad is a "Old Farmer" type guy, who has raised and bred horses all his life and he is a firm believer in horses growing up until they are 5 yrs old and then filling out from there. Not saying he is correct but that's what he believes. I wish you the best with her. :wink:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

She's half warmblood and therefore will continue to grow until she is AT LEAST 5 if not 7. My wbxtb is still growing and he is 6 and has filled out and gotten alot wider from when he was 3.

She isn't to terribly sickle hocked and if you arn't going to jump her it shouldn't be a problem. Also horses need to be a bit cow hocked in order for their hind legs to swing around their barrel.

Also the down hill thing she may very well grow out of. Horses often grow in spurts from the hind end then the front end. I can personally attest to this as my horse goes through growth spurts and his hind end always goes up first then his front end levels up.

Anyways she looks cute, if you do end up buying her just remember she's young.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with everything that has been posted. I don't mind her looks. Generally speaking she has correct conformation, tho I will say I am not a big fan of how downhill she is. She does need more meat on her and more muscle but she is quite young. Some horses, especially warmbloods are quite thin for a long time before they suddenly fill in. My filly took months before she started to fill in.

The question to you is, with a good farrier, would she pass a vet check? 

I once owned a tb mare that was sound year round but never would have passed a flexion test. Nothing worst than owning a horse that will be chronically unsound.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

futolympeventer327 said:


> She isn't to terribly sickle hocked and if you arn't going to jump her it shouldn't be a problem. Also horses need to be a bit cow hocked in order for their hind legs to swing around their barrel.


THANK YOU!
i was so worried about her hocks, and reading what you had just wrote makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

I actually really like her... the comments made about her being sickle/cow hocked and upright in the pasterns, as well as downhill I would aquait a lot of to the fact the she is 3, is not set up perfectly for the photos, and has a not-great trim job. 

I really don't find her to be very cow hocked, I think it's a little bit picky to say that. 

She is underweight, but has decent conformation I think. 

And I happen to **LOVE** Winterprinz babies. I have had the opportunity to work with 2 of his babies and both had amazing personalities. I trained a 4 year old filly who had far from perfect conformation (thanks to her mother) and was only 15.1h as a 4yo.  Yes, she was a Hanovarian (probably the smallest one ever, lol). But she had a trot that was just GORGOUS, and such a good work ethic, which his babies are known for. The other was a 4yo by a different mother, and she was 17.3h as a 4yo, with much better conformation and the same personality. They were very easy to work around, and incredibly affectionate horses. I have since left that barn (to have my daughter and be a stay at home mom) but the head trainer there has since brought in 2 colts by Winterprinz and says they are just as wonderful to work with. 

It depends on what you want to do with her, but we trained ours in dressage and all are incredible movers (even the little one, despite her conformational issues... )


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

Here is the site of the owner of the 2 Winterprinz babies I had the opportunity to work with. (Winter's Beauty and WinRosa... sadly Beauty passed away but there may be photos on the site of her, not sure). She has other Winterprinz babies as well and there is a page for WinRosa on there.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Hrt4Dressage said:


> And I happen to **LOVE** Winterprinz babies. I have had the opportunity to work with 2 of his babies and both had amazing personalities.


Oh, I love her personality. She's such a people horse, and will always follow me around where ever.



Hrt4Dressage said:


> But she had a trot that was just GORGOUS, and such a good work ethic, which his babies are known for. They were very easy to work around, and incredibly affectionate horses.


I know! I love to watch her trot around her paddock or in the arena. It almost looks like she just floats. lol And she really is such a smart girl, I can't wait to help with her training.



Hrt4Dressage said:


> It depends on what you want to do with her, but we trained ours in dressage and all are incredible movers


yup, I plan on doing dressage with her. And since I posted this topic, the stable has gotten new grain, and Neela has already gained weight. I need to get some pictures up, so you guys can see how fat she's getting.


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

The little mare I rode, Beauty, went to a show that I also took my horse to, but someone else was riding her (I am 5'8" so I looked rediculous on her). She was in the ring and I came around the corner of the barn on my horse and she saw me, stopped dead in the ring, and whinnied to me like "HEY MOM!! WHATS UP?!" and then kept trotting... lol


----------

